# Custom COB - Help with Array Build - drilling, cutting, material



## HazePhase (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I am able to order the parts and they are pretty much plug and play for the Vero29 V7 which is what I am going to be using. 
I am looking to build a 4 cob single array with 5000K LED in it. 

I am looking for help in regards to:
- Where do you get material for building the array and what do people typically use?
- How do you drill through this material so I know what I have to buy to build this array
- Anything else I should know. 

This is the only part that I am not sure about as other than that it's about mounting and drilling holes and screwing them in - quite straight forward. 

My current company (a person) who was great help at start basically lied about my repaired item being shipped for 3 weeks and finally after 3 weeks it's been shipped - with the same courier he promised not to use as well he said he would express and didn't .... what a businessman .. .anyways..... people are who people are.

I need this COB Light in 4 weeks as my veg tent will be ready and I cut ties with the other guy for obvious reasons. 

Anyone able to help a fellow panicked grower who has been screwed over by someone who obviously doesn't care for others buy himself.... 

Located in Canada - thx Peeps!!


----------



## Budlight (Apr 19, 2017)

HazePhase said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am able to order the parts and they are pretty much plug and play for the Vero29 V7 which is what I am going to be using.
> I am looking to build a 4 cob single array with 5000K LED in it.
> ...



 I would use of 1 to 1 1/2 inch aluminum angle 

 See if you have a Russell metals near you that's where I got mine from


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 19, 2017)

Cutter electronics sells awesome DIY led configurations..tech


----------



## screwdriver (Apr 19, 2017)

HazePhase said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am able to order the parts and they are pretty much plug and play for the Vero29 V7 which is what I am going to be using.
> I am looking to build a 4 cob single array with 5000K LED in it.
> ...



Buying a kit: Amazon, ebay, internet, anywhere
Building your own: Material should be aluminum but copper is far better.  Many ways to design.
But, if you feel you are in a time crunch, I would go with a kit from the above post or a company like that.  The kits I have seen you don't need a drill, you use the space in the extrusion to anchor the screw or they use a "t" slot with a machine screw and nut.  The kits can also contain the proper driver for those cobs but better verify what the electrical requirements are.


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 19, 2017)

Budlight said:


> I would use of 1 to 1 1/2 inch aluminum angle
> 
> See if you have a Russell metals near you that's where I got mine from



Is this what I would need?
https://ecommerce.metalsupermarkets.com/Cart.aspx 

View attachment IMG_0542.PNG


----------



## Budlight (Apr 19, 2017)

HazePhase said:


> Is this what I would need?
> https://ecommerce.metalsupermarkets.com/Cart.aspx



 Yeah my friend that will definitely work :48:


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 20, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Yeah my friend that will definitely work :48:



Cool - that's easy then - order the sizes i need and then drill holes and add cobs _ easy peasy


----------



## Budlight (Apr 20, 2017)

HazePhase said:


> Cool - that's easy then - order the sizes i need and then drill holes and add cobs _ easy peasy



Curious question did you already order your cobs because if not look at.  The bridgelux eb series strips I think you might be a little happier with them  and they don't require such a big heat sink   But if you do and you need any advice or help with anything just shoot me a message I don't mind


----------



## Budlight (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm pretty excited myself to have my new light finished I should have it done by tomorrow night it's 12 bars roughly 4 foot long bridgelux eb series 3500k strips the only thing I won't have done is I'm still waiting for my UVB bulbs


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 20, 2017)

Budlight said:


> I'm pretty excited myself to have my new light finished I should have it done by tomorrow night it's 12 bars roughly 4 foot long bridgelux eb series 3500k strips the only thing I won't have done is I'm still waiting for my UVB bulbs



WOWWY!!

For that array how many cobs will you have on it?
My 12 Cob array is 5x5 as room for 1 more array to make it a 16 cob light. 
Can add a lore more though. 

For flowering i heard great things about the Vero 1750K


----------



## Budlight (Apr 20, 2017)

This light will be for flowering it's to replace my 1000 HPS  I won't be running cobs I'm running those bridgelux eb series  strips  they're kind of like a quantum bored just skinny


----------

